

Some trivial examples of using Clojure Transducers - nickik
http://ianrumford.github.io/blog/2014/08/08/Some-trivial-examples-of-using-Clojure-Transducers/

======
tel
The "backwards" comp is an interesting consequence of using regular function
composition to compose transducers.

~~~
tel
In types, if you think of a transducer as being typed

    
    
        (r -> a -> r) -> (r -> b -> r)
    

then you must think of it as transforming [b] into [a], roughly.

------
lynndylanhurley
Man I love Clojure. So happy to see it on the front page these past few days.

